# Anyone Bidding North Ga.com Leases



## emoss (Jul 1, 2006)

Is There Anyone Bidding On This Website northgahunting.com ? Some Of The Leases We Looked At Today Were Sold To A Private Owner And They Still Have Them For Bid On Here. Be Careful


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 2, 2006)

Which ones were sold???


----------



## dherrin (Jul 2, 2006)

*web*

what is the web site address?


----------



## msdins (Jul 3, 2006)

*Bidding Over?*



			
				GA DAWG said:
			
		

> Which ones were sold???


I would like to know that too. 


Wasnt the bidding supposed to be over on July 1st?


----------



## msdins (Jul 3, 2006)

*Fyi*

Just wanted to let you guys that may be in a similar situation as me what is going on at http://www.northgeorgiahunting.com I have been talking with the people at all day today and if you have a bid in on a piece of property that you hasent been accepted yet it more than likely won't. They are looking for "market value" on all their property and if that is not reached then they wont lease it. I asked them if they had a list or something that would tell what that value is and was told no.


----------



## HuntinMan (Jul 3, 2006)

Watch out sounds fishy and that aint good for hunting.......


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 3, 2006)

I just wonder what went with the ones in cherokee county.Bid on the 2 tracts of 400+ and 500+ It kept raising up.I'd say they did that.Why have a minimum bid on it. Now they have totally disapeared off the map.


----------



## Jkidd (Jul 3, 2006)

> I have been talking with the people at all day today and if you have a bid in on a piece of property that you hasent been accepted yet it more than likely won't. They are looking for "market value" on all their property and if that is not reached then they wont lease it.




Sheeshhhh. Im currently at 9.00s an acre on a piece of property and if thats not enuff for them then oh well. I still got my 1500 acres in Floyd county. Just wanted a 2nd club closer to home to hunt in the afternoons.

Jason


----------



## Jkidd (Jul 3, 2006)

I also wonder if there playing with the bids to get them higher. I was in a war with someone and we would go up 100.00s at a time. Fair enuff then all the sudden it jumped over 1000.00s. Don't know if someone else jumped in raised it that much or if they helped it out but I know I don't like this system one bit.

Jason


----------



## Huntfish53 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Same thing happened to me!!!*

I was bidding on a piece in Gordon County, I thought I was neck and neck with somebody, but I was bidding a little bit higher every time, next thing I knew it went from $1,000 to $1,200 and now its stuck there.  Kind of fishy to me.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 3, 2006)

I thought the deadline was july 1st.


----------



## Steyrhunter (Jul 3, 2006)

We are in the same boat.  We have been bidding 6-8 properties and have had high bids on June 1 and July 1 when bidding was supposed to be over.  We are down to our final property and our max bid.  Now they have pushed back to July 15?   
This is simply highway robbery and I think all hunters should express their concern to GON for this advertiser!.  These guys are leading us down the primrose path, and changing the rules as they go to suit themselves.  
I have stronger opinions not to aired here, but they need to stopped somehow.  I am having a hard time sitting down due th the chafing from the sand enema!


----------



## msdins (Jul 3, 2006)

*I agree*



			
				Steyrhunter said:
			
		

> I have stronger opinions not to aired here, but they need to stopped somehow.  I am having a hard time sitting down due th the chafing from the sand enema!



If you are the high bidder though they have you by the you know whats b/c your bid is still pending which means that you are still bound by it if they do decide to take your bid. I expressed my dis-satisfaction with them and their system today basically trying to get them to reject my bid and not let me bid again. 

When they told me that they simply wouldnt lease the property before letting it go for less than market value I said that is kind of fishy to hold someone as pending so they cant bid on something else. I asked if they would go ahead and decline my bid so that I could bid on a different tract that I could possibly afford market value on (which I have no intentions of doing I am just trying to get out from under their tems and conditions) and not have to worry about leasing 2 properties. I havent heard anything else from them though. 

I am already bidding more than the property is worth and told them that I had no intentions of bidding any higher b/c if my market driven opinion the property isnt worth what I had already bid on it but it is convienent to me. 

Sorry for the long post I have just had enough with this outfit.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 4, 2006)

msdins said:
			
		

> If you are the high bidder though they have you by the you know whats b/c your bid is still pending which means that you are still bound by it if they do decide to take your bid. I expressed my dis-satisfaction with them and their system today basically trying to get them to reject my bid and not let me bid again.
> 
> When they told me that they simply wouldnt lease the property before letting it go for less than market value I said that is kind of fishy to hold someone as pending so they cant bid on something else. I asked if they would go ahead and decline my bid so that I could bid on a different tract that I could possibly afford market value on (which I have no intentions of doing I am just trying to get out from under their tems and conditions) and not have to worry about leasing 2 properties. I havent heard anything else from them though.
> 
> ...


Which property were you bidding on.Was it the 2 tracts in cherokee county? If so we need to get together and not bid against each other.I'd be happy to just join a club.


----------



## msdins (Jul 4, 2006)

*Bartow Co*



			
				GA DAWG said:
			
		

> Which property were you bidding on.Was it the 2 tracts in cherokee county? If so we need to get together and not bid against each other.I'd be happy to just join a club.



I was bidding on the 233 acres in Bartow. I looked at the 134 in Cherokee but I kept seeing Temple-Forest signs on it. So I just didnt feel good about it. Maybe that is why it disappeared from the map they sold it to Temple or something. 

I got an email from them this moring saying I have been outbid by 100 bucks this morning. Seems more than a little fishy to me when there hasnt been a bid on it in a month but after raising a little sand with them yesterday I got outbid. I think I have had enough dealings with them for now. If I havent found anything in a month or so I may look at them again. 


GA DAWG I will let you know if I come across something that is convienent to Cumming, that is my main goal also.


----------



## srss (Jul 4, 2006)

I had a lease with them last year which they told me they would renew but when I got the papers this year it tripled  in price if I wanted to keep it. I dont like them very much.


----------



## tearbritches (Jul 4, 2006)

if this were the last legal option...i'd quit hunting...or poach.


----------



## Son (Jul 5, 2006)

*Anyone shill bidding on these properties?*

When it comes to bidding, no matter who the owners are. I'll quit hunting leased land! It's not the anti faction that will be the demise of hunting as we know it. It'll be greed  by property owners and urbanization. I well remember twenty years ago in Bulloch Co Al. A fellow was running around leasing properties out from under clubs by offering the owner more money. He then subleased the properties out to new folks who would pay his exhorbent prices. Remember all the hype about the "Black Belt", big bucks it produces and all that the magazines wrote about. Free advertising is what he got. That's when I left Bullock Co. Al and focused my deer hunting here at home. Now I see some of the same coming about around here. Call it supply and demand, business or whatever. I call it unethical.
I've been an outdoor writer since the early 1970's and only once did I consider writing anything that would bring a "goldrush" to anybodys hunting land. The story was about a particular buck that took four years for me to harvest. After proofing and editing "The Ghost of Pecan Ridge", I tore it up after thinking about how we could lose our hunting land.


----------



## hardhuntin (Jul 5, 2006)

*Sick and Tired of NorthGeargiaHunting. com*

Guys I am in the boat with you. I have never been jerked around so much by anyone nor I have I allowed it before in the past. You call them and its a run around, you email them with a clearly stated question and you get back something that doesn't even pertain to your question. All communication with them has been senseless on their part and I am sick of the way they are doing business. They make up the rules as they go to enhance their percentage of earnings after getting this land leased. They don't support outdoorsmen at all, they support the growth of their own bank accounts from what I can tell. I don't want something for nothing, but I would like an answer on the bid I have placed that is very cavalier versus the actual worth of the land. In the beginning we bid on 4 tracts and their computers malfunctioned and I got email after email saying we had won them all for very little money. Then they didn't even send a "sorry for the trouble" message and it all went back up on the market. Then they pushed back the dates from June 1 to July 1 and are now looking to recant again. That looks like pure greed to me. I don't blame them for wanting to earn a profit, heck we all do, but why be so shutdown about it. I say we post their phone number for future reference to other hunters that need to speak with them. This is an outcry and I am about ready to let them keep their high priced property. They insinuated no minimum bid, or actually just came out and said it in an email, and then pull this deal. Sounds like their may be a **** in the punch bowl on this one.


----------



## hardhuntin (Jul 5, 2006)

This was the lateset communication I recieved from NorthGeorgiaHunting.com after I sent the following email this morning. This was once again pointless communication with these folks. 

 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

From: "Support Team" <hunter@northgeorgiahunting.com>  Add to Address Book  Add Mobile Alert  
To: "" <gxxxxxs2xxx@yahoo.com> 
Subject: Re: RLU# 9***.* 
Date: Wed, 05 Jul 2006 09:17:23 -0500 

We plan to review offers on 7/15 and roughly every two weeks until all RLUs are licensed. Bids are accepted when, in our opinion, market value has been reached.

You will receive an email if your bid is accepted or declined. Otherwise, your bid will remain pending as long as the RLU is available for licensing.

NorthGeorgiaHunting reserves the right to reject any and all bids.





Thanks, 

Support Team 
northgeorgiahunting.com 


On Wed Jul 5 9:50 , D**** XXXXXXX <gXXXXX2XXX@yahoo.com> sent:



I am requesting that you review RLU# 9***.* for its bid progress. I have bid $****.00 on that tract which for *** acres is up to $**.** per acre. I read where you once again have backed up deadlines and started a 2 week review. I have members ready to pay now and am afraid of losing them over a delay. If the land is not at Market Value, I would like to know just what it'll take for us to get the property. I mean common, even temple inland lists a minimum to let you have some kind of clue. I hope that $1*.** an acre is close or meets what you expect but either way I would like to know something. People can only take being strung along for so long and then I will have to dig up new members. You can call me at ***-***-**** if you want, However, I do request an email regarding this tract asap. I feel I have been patient and would now request some clearer resolution on your part. Thank you. I will be in contact with your office soon. 

Thank You, Hardhuntin  

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

This is just a cut and paste reply from their website. I love all the personal service they give to assist you with important questions. 

For any of you that would like to call their offices to get some info their number is (706) 281-2000. Good luck though, cause I couldn't get them to answer their phones.


----------



## msdins (Jul 5, 2006)

*Response*

I received the same response from them. I found that it you keep replying to there emails they will give you a real response. 

Here is an excerpt from my day with them on Monday: 

From: Support Team [mailto:hunter@northgeorgiahunting.com] 
Sent: Monday, July 03, 2006 2:04 PM
To: Shane Dinsmore
Subject: Re: Bidding Question



No, we do not have a list of "market values".  The "market value price" will not change as the season gets closer.  If your bid is still pending ---- we do not feel that the market value price has been reached for that particular area and the RLU will remain open for bidding.

Thanks, 

Support Team 
northgeorgiahunting.com 


On Mon Jul 3 13:29 , 'Shane Dinsmore' <sdinsmor@aglresources.com> sent:

I read your response on your website that is what prompted me to email you. 

My question is whether or not you have a document that lists the market value of each RLU:. I do not intend to bid any higher on the RLU that I mentioned earlier so if it isn't currently at market value then unless someone out bids me then it won't be. Is market value something that is going to go down as the season opener gets closer? Again I apologize for the questions I am just trying to figure this process out. 

Essentially what I am asking is there a minimum bid price for each RLU and if so do you have a list of those like you provided to me last year? 






-----Original Message----- 
From: Support Team 
To: Shane Dinsmore 
Sent: Mon Jul 03 13:15:17 2006 
Subject: Re: Bidding Question 

We plan to review offers on 7/15 and roughly every two weeks until all RLUs are licensed. Bids are accepted when, in our opinion, market value has been reached. 

You will receive an email if your bid is accepted or declined. Otherwise, your bid will remain pending as long as the RLU is available for licensing. 

NorthGeorgiaHunting reserves the right to reject any and all bids. 



Thanks, 

Support Team 
northgeorgiahunting.com 


On Mon Jul 3 12:52 , 'Shane Dinsmore' <sdinsmor@aglresources.com> sent: 



I noticed that the ending time for bids has changed again and I have a question. In your explanation you reference market value. I am the current high bidder on RLU 9544.3 but my bid is pending so I am guessing that I am not at market value on this one. I dont want to bid on another piece if there is a chance that my current bid will be accepted. Do you have a list that states the market value for each RLU? I am new to this process and I have no idea what this price would be.


----------



## hardhuntin (Jul 5, 2006)

I know what you mean. Its like talking to one of those dollar changers that keeps spitting your dollar back out instead of issueing 4 quarters. It seems to be pointless. "We want to lease our land to you, There is no minimum bid(HA! HA!), Bidding for a given RLU won't end till we think your paying enough, and we refuse to answer any of your questions with a real answer, and we don't want you to have any idea how much it should cost."

Sounds like a group of real winners don't it?


----------



## unclebo (Jul 6, 2006)

*Same Frustration*

Does anyone know of any other resources for finding hunting land for lease in North Georgia, South central Tennesee or North East Alabama? We are looking for around 300 acres. Hopefully there is an alternative to these guys.


----------



## msdins (Jul 6, 2006)

*Temple-Inland*



			
				unclebo said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any other resources for finding hunting land for lease in North Georgia, South central Tennesee or North East Alabama? We are looking for around 300 acres. Hopefully there is an alternative to these guys.



The only other one I know of is  http://www.templeforest.com  I have never leased anything from them so I dont know much about them.


----------



## emoss (Jul 6, 2006)

*sorry so long getting back been workin alot*

The ones that were sold were the ones in Varnell that borders the school I dont know the numbers of them right off hand and to lazy to look. It is getting really frustrating around here to find good places to hunt.  I live in Chickamauga "Walker county" and I know there is some good public land around to hunt but that's the problem so does everyone else. There is nothing like being in your treestand and have a guy walking around whistling and swinging a stick hitting tree's "last bow season rocky mountain"  if you are the guy and you are reading this sorry but I might get confused next time and mistake you for a deer, sorry evil thoughts. Anyhow if anyone knows of any leases close for a reasonable amount, $500.00 dollars a year or less please let me know.


----------



## Steyrhunter (Jul 7, 2006)

Something to think about, but I e-mailed GON about the ethical business practices of this advertiser.  Might carry some weight if there was a high volume of complaints.  Will not do anything to help us give northgeorgia our money, but if they can jerk us around, I think we have the right and obligation to let everyone else know about their idea of how sportsmen should be treated.  Just a thought.  W


----------



## gabowman (Jul 9, 2006)

Aint no way I'll ever "bid" on property. I'm old fashioned. You tell em what you want for something....I'll either take it or walk. 
By bidding means you're trying to out bid who currently has it now so every year you can expect a higher lease....which would matter to most folks unless you're a doctor or lawyer from downtown Atlanta. I dont want to and will not do business with people like that.


----------



## Model70 (Jul 12, 2006)

*lease value reached ???*

hmmmm,  seems they want top dollar for their land,  just like everybody else....   Just curious,  but I paid 16 per acre last year,  and WAS NOT renewed on some private land in Greene County.      I would think   10-12 per acre  would take anything in North Ga.....

The days of single digit lease prices 2hrs from Atlanta are gone...    

We are our own worst enemy.....  Myself included


----------



## msdins (Jul 12, 2006)

*maybe*



			
				Model70 said:
			
		

> hmmmm,  seems they want top dollar for their land,  just like everybody else....   Just curious,  but I paid 16 per acre last year,  and WAS NOT renewed on some private land in Greene County.      I would think   10-12 per acre  would take anything in North Ga.....
> 
> The days of single digit lease prices 2hrs from Atlanta are gone...
> 
> We are our own worst enemy.....  Myself included



My biggest problem with them was that if they had a minimum bid for each property then that should have been stated that up front like ebay. The bidding was supposed to end on June 1 then July 1 and now it is an ongoing cycle until they are content with the offer. I bid what I thought was fair, it is their land so they can charge what they want for it. I just wont be leasing any from them when I can go south and find it for the same price just a longer drive.


----------



## Jkidd (Jul 12, 2006)

I agree with you msdins. This only accepting FMV is bull. I know they what to get what they need to out of the land but they should of put up minimum bids not start everyone out at 20.00s. I seriously hope someone bids on my piece that Im currently winning so I don't have to lease it. On the other hand who is to say I have to pay for it. I have an E-mail stating from them that the bidding should end around the 1st of June, then July also and the ones on here stating that the bidding would end when FMV was reached I don't see how I could loose if they tried to sue me over it as they have changed the rules since the first bid. Good thing I have pre paid leagal through work.... 

Jason


----------



## hardhuntin (Jul 12, 2006)

Jason. I emailed them and stated to them that we were supposedly in a legally binding contract with them after bidding on this land. And asked the question how they could consider it legal and binding after they have changed the terms of the agreement 3 different times. They had no answer for this but did allow me to retract or withdraw my bid on the tract I was winning the bid on. Just tell them thats what you want to do and it is the one thing they can do right.


----------



## Jkidd (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info hardhuntin.I beleive Ill do just that...

Jason


----------



## msdins (Jul 12, 2006)

Jkidd said:
			
		

> I agree with you msdins. This only accepting FMV is bull. I know they what to get what they need to out of the land but they should of put up minimum bids not start everyone out at 20.00s. I seriously hope someone bids on my piece that Im currently winning so I don't have to lease it. On the other hand who is to say I have to pay for it. I have an E-mail stating from them that the bidding should end around the 1st of June, then July also and the ones on here stating that the bidding would end when FMV was reached I don't see how I could loose if they tried to sue me over it as they have changed the rules since the first bid. Good thing I have pre paid leagal through work....
> 
> Jason



If you argue with them long enough someone will coincidentally outbid you the next day at least thats what worked for me


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 13, 2006)

I've heard they sold the 2 big tracts we were bidding own.Heard a pro ball player bought it.Dont know if its true or not but they are not on the map anymore.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jul 13, 2006)

gabowman said:
			
		

> By bidding means you're trying to out bid who currently has it now so every year you can expect a higher lease....which would matter to most folks unless you're a doctor or lawyer from downtown Atlanta. I dont want to and will not do business with people like that.



actually when you win a bid from them, you get the lease for two years (i guess technically, you get it for one year, then first right the next year) at the same price, but after two years it goes up for bid again.  However I think other paper companies do basically the same thing.  I think Inland does it for three years instead of two.  Also, there is a place for comments when you make a bid.  If you put in the comments that you leased the land before (if you did lease it), they supposedly take that into consideration.

This is my second year leasing from them.  They do have some faults, but they aren't that bad.  I emailed them a while back that I was having dumping and trespassing problems.  I got a call Tuesday night from one of their forrestry guys, he was at my lease and had moved my gate closer to the road making it harder to get around and also put a chain and lock on it as well.

One other thing.  All the properties I bid on did have a minimum bid listed, so it sounds strange to me that others didn't.  But some of the bidding has seemed strange.  We have wondered as some of you have if they weren't driving the bids up.


----------



## emoss (Jul 13, 2006)

*Im done*

I dont care if win the 2 leases I am still the currently high bidder on. I WILL NOT PAY them I will just ignore the emails and phone calls like they have mine. And if did turn out I had to pay for them, the only question for them after I paid the lease "where did all these pine beetles come from"


----------



## yellowhammer (Jul 13, 2006)

*N.Ga. bids*

Thanks guys for your input.As soon as I saw that you could not camp on the property,and that you could only hold it for 2 years,I wrote it off.Recently,I thought about giving it a shot anyway,but after seeing what is going on,I won`t bother.I doubt that Wachovia intended to buy this land to lease,anyhow.The intent is development,not timber.ALL Georgia hunters ought to boycott these guys.


----------



## hardhuntin (Jul 14, 2006)

Well tommorrow is "D-Day" on North Georgia hunting according to them. July 15th they are supposedly reviewing the bids. I am not winning a bid currently and will not be due to their way of dealing with folks, but I am going to stay tuned to see just how many of the red pins turn blue on their availability map. I would be willing to bet most of them remain as they are. Any takers?


----------



## Jkidd (Jul 16, 2006)

hardhuntin said:
			
		

> Well tommorrow is "D-Day" on North Georgia hunting according to them. July 15th they are supposedly reviewing the bids. I am not winning a bid currently and will not be due to their way of dealing with folks, but I am going to stay tuned to see just how many of the red pins turn blue on their availability map. I would be willing to bet most of them remain as they are. Any takers?




Well I guess 9.00s an acre wasnt enuff for them as they didn't accept my bid... Guess Im gonna send them the Email telling them to basicly stick it.... 

I looked at the map today and from what I can tell none of the bids got accepted. If they did it wasn't many...

Jason


----------



## hardhuntin (Jul 17, 2006)

Yep. Looks like the same old tricks. Except this time people didn't get on there and run the bids up against eachother based on a fake deadline. I bet they were let down when they saw each tract had gained atleast $500 plus. Talked to a buddy this morning and they have been at $12.66 an acre since June 30th and still have not got anything out of them. Makes you wonder just what is going on with these folks and if they actually intend to even lease any land.


----------

